# Youtube sur ma télé



## AppleSpirit (2 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais regarder les vidéos de youtube directement sur mon téléviseur écran plat LCD Samsung (âgé d'une année). Est-ce que mon iPad peut m'être utile à cet effet ? Est-il possible de connecter mon iPad à mon téléviseur via un câble, puis de commander mon ipad à distance (depuis mon canapé) pour sélectionner les vidéos ? 

merci à vous


----------



## romain31000 (2 Juin 2010)

Regarder YouTube sur la télé via l'iPad: oui  Commander l'iPad depuis ton canapé: je vois pas avec quel accessoire. Pour le moment il ne me semble pas que ce soit possible.


----------



## AppleSpirit (2 Juin 2010)

Avec le clavier bluetooth ?... non ?

pour la télé j'ai lu que le ipad n'avait pas de sortie TV...


----------



## samoussa (2 Juin 2010)

si ta TV a une entrée VGA tu prends l'adaptateur dock > VGA
ça doit le faire...d'ailleurs c'est indiqué youtube en dessous


----------



## Mac*Gyver (2 Juin 2010)

meuh non.
T'as qu'a utiliser LogMeIn. Une tres bonne appli d'acces a distance pour commande mac et pc, qui tourne sous iphone et donc sera surement dispo por Ipad.

Sinon je sais pas si un Ipad peux faire un partage d'ecran avec un mac (ce qui serais encore plus facile si ca mrchait)


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Juin 2010)

En parlant de logmein... est-ce que tu sais si le fait d'avoir payé pour l'application logmein iphone il y a un an donne droit aujourd'hui à l'application logmein iPad gratuitement ? ou faut-il la re-payer ?


----------



## ederntal (4 Juin 2010)

Tu peux tout à fait brancher ton iPad à la tv.

Tu peux le brancher avec le câble VGA, la sortie sera en 1 024 x 768 pixels.
Par contre, j'ai aussi une tv samsung 1080p, et je n'arrive pas à mettre en plein écran ! 

(l'image reste au milieu de l'écran, prenant les 2/3 du cadre, pas de possibilité de zoomer avec ma samsung... Mais j'ai vu sur Youtube d'autres personnes n'ayant pas de soucis avec des écrans d'autres marques)

Du coup, je vais sûrement investir dans un câble composante, dont la qualité est un peu moins bien (576p) mais on peux mettre en plein écran sur une tv samsung !

à voir !

Pour piloter la tv à distance, un clavier bluetooth devrait fonctionner !


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Juillet 2010)

je vois pas du tout comment je pourrais commander mon ipad à distance grâce à logmein puisque logmein permet de commander un mac à distance à partir d'un iphone ou d'un ipad mais en aucun cas il ne permet à un mac de commander un iphone ou un ipad à distance.


----------

